# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  قانون اتحاد المحامين العرب

## محمد محيى الدين

لباب الأول
(في التعريف بالاتحاد)
مادة (1): اتحاد المحامين العرب منظمة عربية دولية غير حكومية، مقرها الدائم القاهرة، وشعارها (الحق والعروبة) وتكون الراية المربعة الألوان الأسود والأحمر والأبيض والأخضر شارة لها.
مادة (2): يتكون اتحاد المحامين العرب من:
‌(أ) نقابات ومنظمات وجمعيات المحامين فى الأقطار العربية المنضمة الى الاتحاد وقت إقرار هذا القانون والتى قد تنضم اليه فيما بعد وفق أحكامه.
(ب) المحامين الأفراد الممارسين للمهنة بصفتهم الفردية طبقا للقواعد والضوابط التى يحددها المكتب الدائم
الباب الثانى

)في أهداف الاتحاد
(
مادة (3 ): يعمل الاتحاد بكل الوسائل القانونية والفكرية والديمقراطية من أجل تحقيق الأهداف المهنية والقومية والإنسانية الآتية:
الأهداف المهنية:
(1) تطوير ورعاية مهنة المحاماة فى الوطن العربى بما يمكنها من القيام بدورها الأساسى فى إرساء قواعد العدالة وذلك بالعمل على:
( أ) تأمين استقلال مهنة المحاماة واستقلال نقابات المحامين واستقلال قرارها وتأمين حرية المحامى وحصانته فى أداء رسالته، وحرمة عمله ومكتبه، وضمان حقوقه طبقا للمعايير الدولية فى هذا الصدد. 
(ب) تنمية الوعي النقابى فى صفوف المحامين، والالتزام بشرف المحاماة وبأخلاقياتها، وتشجيع تكوين النقابات والمنظمات للمحامين فى الأقطار العربية التى لم تتكون فيها بعد.
(ج) الاهتمام بتدريب شباب المحامين وتأهيلهم ورفع مستوى أدائهم المهنى.
(د) السعي من اجل توحيد قوانين مهنة المحاماة على نحو يكفل للمحامى العربى حق الممارسة فى الأقطار العربية كافة.
(2) السعي لإقرار مبدأ استقلال السلطة القضائية والدفاع عنه وضمان حقوق القضاة وحصانتهم واستقلالهم.
(3) تجميع وحفز الطاقات العربية القانونية من اجل إثراء القانون والفقه العربى وتأصيل الاجتهادات الخاصة بهما، بما يسهم فى توحيد التشريعات والمصطلحات القانونية فى الأقطار العربية، وبما يحقق مصلحة الانسان العربى وتقدمه وحقوقه الأساسية، ويؤهله لتحقيق أمانيه القومية والإنسانية.
(4) المساهمة فى إحياء الدراسات القانونية والاسلامية والعمل على أن تكون الشريعة الاسلامية مصدراً أساسياً من مصادر التشريع. 
(5) إرساء المبادئ الأساسية لحقوق الانسان والحريات العامة وسيادة حكم القانون فى الأقطار العربية تشريعاً وتطبيقا، وتأمين ضماناتها والدفاع عنها.
الأهداف القومية: 
(1) الكفاح لتحرير الأرض العربية من كل أشكال الاستعمار والاغتصاب والتبعية، والمساهمة الإيجابية فى بناء المجتمع العربى المتحرر القائم على أسس العدل والكفاية وفى ظل مبادئ الحق والحرية وسيادة حكم القانون.
(2) النضال مع الشعب العربى الفلسطينى من أجل تحرير فلسطين من الاستعمار الاستيطانى الصهيونى وعودتها قطراً عربياً ديمقراطياً متحرراً، باعتباره هدفاً استراتيجياً ومركزياً للأمة العربية فى إطار حركة التحرر والتقدم الوطنى والعالمى. 
(3) الكفاح ضد الصهيونية وأطماعها باعتبارها شكلاً من أشكال العنصرية وحماية الوطن العربى أرضاً وثقافة وحضارة منها والنضال ضد كافة أشكال التمييز والفصل العنصرى. 
(4) مقاومة كل صور التطبيع مع العدو الصهيونى ومواجهة كافة المشروعات التى تستهدف فرض الهيمنة على المنطقة العربية وطمس هويتها. 
(5) مكافحة الاستعمار القديم والجديد والمساهمة فى الدفاع عن الحقوق الأساسية لكل الشعوب ودعم التضامن والتعاون والمساواة بينها وتأييد حقها فى الاستقلال والسيادة وتقرير المصير ومناصرة قضايا التحرر والتقدم والسلام فى العالم أجمع.
(6) النضال من أجل تحرير الانسان فى الوطن العربى من كل مظاهر الظلم والتخلف والاستغلال، وذلك بضمان حقه فى ممارسة الديمقراطية السياسية والاجتماعية وإطلاق حرياته العامة والنقابية وحمايته ضد التعذيب والتصفيات الجسدية وتأمين حقوقه الأساسية الواردة فى المواثيق الدولية لحقوق الانسان، بما يمكنه من المشاركة الفعلية فى صنع واتخاذ القرار بشأن مستقبله ومستقبل وطنه. 
(7) السعي الى تحرير الاقتصاد العربى من أشكال التبعية وضمان استقلاله بما يكفل تنميته على طريق تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية والتكامل والتوحد لخدمة الوطن والمواطن العربى.
(8) مقاومة كل المشروعات التى تتضمن المشاركة مع العدو الصهيونى فى مجالات العمل الاقتصادى والسياسى والثقافى والتى تتناقض مع المشروع النهضوى العربى.
(9) مواصلة النضال من اجل تحقيق الوحدة العربية الشاملة باعتبارها ضرورة حتمية وهدفاً استراتيجياً للأمة العربية ومقاومة دعوات الفرقة والتجزئة.
(10) إعداد الدراسات المتخصصة حول القضايا العربية العامة بما يساعد على دعم القضايا والمصالح العربية وتحقيق أهداف الاتحاد.
(11) دعم العلاقات الثنائية والجماعية مع الاتحادات والهيئات والمنظمات النقابية والمهنية والشعبية العربية والدولية وتوسيع هذه العلاقات بما يخدم أهداف الاتحاد ويحقق أهداف الأمة العربية
الباب الثالث

(في هيئات الاتحاد التنظيمية واختصاصاتها)
مادة (4): يرأس الاتحاد نقيب المحامين بجمهورية مصر العربية.
مادة (5): يباشر الاتحاد اختصاصاته على الوجه المبين فى هذا القانون ونظامه الداخلى، ويعمل على تحقيق أهدافه بواسطة الهيئات التنظيمية الآتية:
1) المؤتمر العام
2) المكتب الدائم
3) الأمانة العامة
* * *
(المؤتمر العام )
مادة (6): 
(1) المؤتمر العام هو الهيئة العليا للاتحاد وصاحب السلطة فى رسم سياساته وتوجيه نشاطه وإصدار القرارات الكفيلة بتحقيق أهدافه، ويختص بصفة أساسية بالأمور التالية:
أ) مناقشة تقرير المكتب الدائم المقدم من الأمين العام عن نشاط الاتحاد وإقراره. 
ب) دراسة القضايا القومية والدولية والقانونية وبحث تقارير لجان المؤتمر وتوصيات المكتب الدائم حولها وإصدار القرارات والتوصيات النهائية بشأنها.
ج) النظر فى الطعون والتظلمات من قرارات المكتب الدائم بتجميد عضوية النقابات أو المنظمات أو الجمعيات فى الاتحاد أو انسحابها منه أو عودتها إليه وفق الأحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون وفى النظام الداخلى.
(2) التصديق على إقرار القانون الأساسى وتعديله وفق الأحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون وفى النظام الداخلى.
(3) ينعقد المؤتمر العام مرة كل ثلاث سنوات فى أحد الأقطار العربية. 
مادة(7): يتكون المؤتمر العام من:
(‌أ) أعضاء المكتب الدائم ومجموع المحامين المقيدين فى جداول نقابات وجمعيات ومنظمات المحامين العرب والمشاركين منهم فى دورات انعقاده وممثلين عن العضوية الفردية فى الاتحاد وفق النظام الذى يقرره المكتب الدائم فى هذا الخصوص.
(‌ب) رجال القانون من غير المقيدين بجداول أعضاء الاتحاد المشاركين عن طريق نقاباتهم أو منظماتهم أو جمعياتهم أو من تدعوهم الأمانة العامة كمراقبين دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت. 
)المكتب الدائم
(
مادة (8): المكتب الدائم هو الذى يدير الاتحاد ويشرف على أعماله ويعمل على تحقيق أهدافه وتنفيذ مقررات المؤتمر وفق أحكام هذا القانون.
مادة (9): يتكون المكتب الدائم من:
1) أعضاء أصليين:
نقيب وممثل لكل نقابة أو جمعية أو منظمة قطرية، وتستمر عضوية النقابات غير القطرية المنضمة للاتحاد وقت صدور هذا القانون ممثلة بنقيب وممثل نقابة على أن يكون لها صوت واحد عند إجراء أى اقتراع أو تصويت بالمكتب، الى أن يصدر تشريع يوحدها فى نقابة قطرية واحدة. 
أعضاء منضمين:
(أ) يجوز للمكتب الدائم أن يضم الى عضويته من بين المحامين أو القانونيين العرب عددا من الأعضاء لا يتجاوز ثلثي عدد أعضائه الأصليين لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد على أن لا تزيد مرات التجديد عن دورة واحدة، بواقع عضو منضم واحد عن كل (3000) محام من المقيدين فى جدول النقابة أو المنظمة أو الجمعية المركزية القطرية الواحدة والتى تدفع عنهم اشتراكات، على أن لا يزيد عدد الأعضاء المنضمين لأى منها عن (11) أحد عشر عضواً. 
(ب) يشترط فى الأعضاء المنضمين توفر الشروط المنصوص عليها فى النظام الداخلى حين ترشيحهم واستمرار عضويتهم.
(ج) يكون الترشيح للعضوية المنضمة للمكتب الدائم من النقابات أو الأمين العام أو (5) خمسة من أعضاء المكتب الدائم على أن يتم الضم بطريق الانتخاب السرى المباشر ووفقاً لأحكام النظام الداخلى. 
(د) يكون للأعضاء المنضمين نفس حقوق الأعضاء الأصليين.
مادة (10): يختص المكتب الدائم بما يلى:
(1) انتخاب الأمين العام من بين أعضائه لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد، على أن لا تزيد مرات التجديد عن دورة واحدة.
(2) انتخاب الأمناء العامين المساعدين من بين أعضائه لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد، على أن لا تزيد مرات التجديد عن دورة واحدة. 
(3) تحديد مكان وزمان انعقاد المؤتمر وتعيين شروط الاشتراك فيه ووضع جدول أعماله.
(4) تكوين اللجان الدائمة والمؤقتة اللازمة لأعمال المكتب والمؤتمر.
(5) وضع السياسة المالية للاتحاد وتحديد موارده ومصروفاته وتعيين مبلغ اشتراك النقابات والمنظمات والجمعيات الأعضاء فيه، والتصديق على تعيين مراقب الحسابات والنظر فى تقريره السنوى وإقرار ميزانية الاتحاد وحسابه الختامى.
(6) البت فى طلبات الانضمام الى الاتحاد.
(7) وضع النظام الداخلى والنظام المالى وسائر اللوائح التنفيذية اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون.
(8) وضع النظم واللوائح اللازمة لتسيير أعمال كافة المؤسسات والهيئات التى ينشئها الاتحاد.
مادة (11): يحق للمكتب الدائم بأغلبية ثلثي أعضائه تجميد عضوية النقابات والمنظمات والجمعيات أعضاء الاتحاد، كما يحق له فصل أو تجميد عضوية أى عضو من أعضائه المنضمين إذا ثبت بعد الاستماع، إليها أو إليه، وقوع مخالفة لأهداف ومبادئ الاتحاد، وللمكتب إلغاء التجميد أو الفصل ويقرر النظام الداخلى كل الإجراءات الخاصة بذلك.
مادة (12): ينعقد المكتب الدائم مرتين كل سنة على الأقل فى دورة عادية فى مقر الاتحاد أو فى أحد الأقطار العربية بدعوة من الأمين العام، ولا يكون الاجتماع قانونياً إلا إذا حضره أغلبية أعضاء المكتب. ويجوز للأمين العام دعوته الى دورة طارئة كلما رأى ضرورة لذلك. 
)الأمانة العامة
(
مادة (13): تتكون الأمانة العامة من الأمين العام والأمناء العامين المساعدين بدولة المقر ورؤساء اللجان الدائمة بالاتحاد، ويرأسها الأمين العام وهى المكلفة بالمشاركة معه فى تنفيذ قرارات الاتحاد وتوصياته وفق الاختصاصات المحددة فى هذا القانون والنظام الداخلى. 
ويجوز عند مناقشة أحد الموضوعات التى تدخل فى اختصاص أحد الأمناء المساعدين المختصين نوعيا أو جغرافيا أن يدعى لحضور الاجتماع ويكون له صوت معدود. وتجتمع الأمانة العامة بالمقر الدائم للاتحاد مرة كل شهر عل الأقل ويجوز للامين العام دعوتها الى اجتماع طارئ إذا دعت الحاجة الى ذلك.
وتختص الأمانة العامة بما يأتى:
أ) متابعة تنفيذ قرارات وتوصيات الاتحاد. 
ب) إعداد مشروع جدول أعمال المكتب الدائم والإشراف على تحضير اجتماعاته ووقائع جلساته. 
ج) الإعداد للمؤتمر العام وفق ما يقرره المكتب الدائم.
د) وضع اللوائح والنظم الداخلية التى تنظم تعيين العاملين بالاتحاد وفق النظام الداخلى.
مادة (14): يمثل الأمين العام الاتحاد أمام المنظمات والهيئات الدولية والقضاء وكافة الجهات ويختص بـ:
1) دعوة الأمانة العامة للانعقاد.
2) الاتصال بالنقابات وأعضاء المكتب الدائم فى مختلف الأقطار.
3) دعوة المكتب الدائم الى الاجتماع فى دوراته العادية والطارئة وتحديد مكان وزمان انعقاده.
4) توقيع أوامر الصرف مع الأمين العام المساعد للشؤون المالية وفق أحكام النظام المالى للاتحاد.
5) الإشراف على المعاملات والمحفوظات والدراسات والوثائق وضبطها وتدوينها فى سجلاتها الخاصة وعلى القيام بجميع الأعمال الإدارية التى تتطلبها هذه الأمور.
6) الإشراف على جميع أجهزة ومؤسسات الاتحاد.
مادة (15): تمارس الأمانة العامة عملها من خلال اللجان الدائمة التالية:
(1) لجنة شؤون مهنة المحاماة واستقلال القضاء.
(2) لجنة الحريات العامة وحقوق الانسان. 
(3) لجنة الشؤون العربية.
(4) لجنة الشؤون الدولية.
(5) لجنة الاقتصاد العربى.
(6) لجنة المرأة العربية. 
(7) اللجنة الإدارية والمالية.
(8) لجنة المقاطعة ومقاومة التطبيع مع العدو الصهيونى. 
مادة (16): فى حالة غياب الأمين العام عن مقر الاتحاد أو تعذر قيامه بمهامه مؤقتا يحل محله الأمين العام المساعد فى دولة مقر الاتحاد. وفى حالة تعذر قيام الأمين العام بمهامه نهائيا ينعقد المكتب الدائم فى خلال ثلاثة شهور لانتخاب أمين عام جديد بدعوة من الأمين العام المساعد الذى حل محله. وفى حالة امتناعه عن الدعوة فى المدة المحددة يحق لأى نقابة أو منظمة أو جمعية عضو فى الاتحاد دعوة المكتب الدائم الى الانعقاد.
مادة (17): للمكتب الدائم أن ينشئ أى أجهزة أو مؤسسات يراها ضرورية لتحقيق أهداف الاتحاد ويضع الأنظمة اللازمة لها. 
مادة (18): يكون لاتحاد المحامين العرب نظام مالى يصدر به قرار من المكتب الدائم ويبين طريقة مسك الحسابات وطريقة إعداد الموازنات التقديرية وإعداد الحسابات الختامية وطريقة مراجعتها، كما يبين صلاحيات الصرف.
مادة (19): يختص الأمين العام المساعد للشؤون المالية مع الأمين العام بالإشراف على تطبيق النظام المالى والتحقق من سلامة إجراءات الإنفاق، على أن يقدم للأمانة العامة تقريراً شهرياً عن الموقف المالى للاتحاد.
مادة (20): يتم تعديل أحكام هذا القانون بقرار يصدر عن المؤتمر العام وفق المقرر بالمادة (6 فقرة 2) من هذا القانون، على أن يكون الاقتراح بالتعديل صادراً عن المكتب الدائم بأغلبية ثلثي عدد أعضائه.
مادة (21): يعمل بهذا القانون الأساسى اعتباراً من تاريخ التصديق عليه من المؤتمر، وتلغى كل القوانين السابقة، وكل نص يخالف هذا القانون. 
النظام الداخلي
الباب الأول 
الفصل الأول
(أحكام عامة)
مادة (1):يعمل في تنفيذ نصوص القانون الأساسي لاتحاد المحامين العرب بالأحكام الواردة بهذا النظام.
مادة (2): في تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام يقصد بـ: 
(i)الاتحاد: اتحاد المحامين العرب. 
(ii)العضو: كل نقابة أو جمعية أو منظمة عضو بالاتحاد أو الأفراد الذين قبلت عضويتهم. 
(iii)المؤتمر: المؤتمر العام للاتحاد. 
(iv)المكتب: المكتب الدائم للاتحاد. 
(v)الأمين: أمين عام الاتحاد. 
(vi)الأمانة: الأمانة العامة للاتحاد. 
(vii)الرئيس: رئيس الاتحاد. 
(viii)النقيب: الرئيس للنقابة أو الجمعية أو المنظمة عضو الاتحاد.
الفصل الثاني (في عضوية الاتحاد)
مادة (3):تتكون عضوية الاتحاد من: 
(i)النقابة أو المنظمة أو جمعية المحامين المنتخبة من المحامين في أقطار الوطن العربي والتي تتقدم الي الأمانة بطلب للانضمام الي الاتحاد مرفقا بالوثائق التي تثبت أن أهدافها أو أنظمتها لا تتعارض مع أهداف وأنشطة الاتحاد. وتعرض الأمانة طلبات الانضمام على المكتب وله حق قبول الطلب أو رفضه، وفي الحالة الأخيرة يجوز للطالب أن يطعن في قرار الرفض لدى أول مؤتمر لاحق. 
(ii)المحامين من الأفراد الذين تنطبق عليهم شروط العضوية الفردية التي يقررها المكتب الدائم.
مادة (4):على العضو الالتزام بأهداف الاتحاد وقانونه الأساسي وقرارات مؤتمراته ومكاتبه الدائمة. وفى حالة إخلال العضو بذلك، يجب على المكتب إتباع الإجراءات التالية: 
(i) خطر العضو للمثول في جلسة محددة للمكتب قبل شهرين من انعقاده على الأقل، على أن يرد في الإخطار المخالفات المنسوبة إليه. 
(ii) للعضو أن يحضر فى الموعد المحدد أو أن يجيب كتابة على المخالفات المنسوبة إليه. 
(iii) يصدر المكتب قراره بأغلبية أعضائه الحاضرين. 
(iv) للعضو أن يطعن في القرار إذا صدر بالتجميد أمام المؤتمر في أول دورة لاحقة بالتماس مكتوب يتقـدم به للأمانة العامة خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ إخطاره بالقرار. وفي حالة صدور أي إجراء من شأنه إلغاء أو حل مجلس النقابة أو الجمعية أو الهيئة أو تعيين مجلس مكان المجلس المنتخب، يجب على المكتب تجميد العضوية. وفي جميع الأحوال للعضو أن يطلب من المكتب إلغاء قرار التجميد إذا زالت الأسباب الداعية له، ويجوز الطعن في قرار الرفض وفقا للفقرة (د) وفى حالة إلغاء قرار التجميد يجب على العضو أداء كافة المستحقات المالية للاتحاد المترتبة عليه خلال فترة التجميد.
مادة (5): لا يجوز لأى نقابة أو جمعية أو هيئة عضو في الاتحاد أن ينسحب منه إلا بقرار يصدر من جمعيته العمومية في اجتماع تدعى لحضوره الأمانة، ويجوز لهذا العضو أن يطلب العودة مرة أخرى للاتحاد، وللمكتب حق قبول الطلب أو رفضه مع مراعاة الحق في الطعن طبقا لما هو مقرر في الفقرة (أ) من المادة 3 
الباب الثاني
(المؤتمر) 
مادة (6): المؤتمر هو السلطة العليا في رسم سياسة الاتحاد واتخاذ القرارات والتوصيات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه السياسة وذلك وفق أحكام القانون الأساسي وأحكام هذا النظام. 
مادة (7): يتكون المؤتمر من المشاركين من أعضاء المكتب والمحامين المقيدين في جداول النقابات أو الجمعيات أو الهيئات الأعضاء بالاتحاد الذين قبلوا أعضاء في المؤتمر وسددوا رسم الاشتراك المقرر لحضوره. 
مادة (8): يكون اشتراك الأعضاء في المؤتمر نظير رسم يقرره المكتب قبل دورة انعقاد المؤتمر، ويجوز للأمانة العامة الإعفاء من أدائه، كما يجوز للأمين والأمانة العامة دعوة من يرى أو ترى من رجال القانـون من غير المقيدين بجداول النقابات أو الجمعيات أو الهيئات أعضاء الاتحاد، كمراقبين دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت. 
مادة (9): يجوز للمكتب قبل انعقاد المؤتمر وأثنائه أن يقرر رفض اشتراك أو إسقاط عضوية أي عضو في دورة المؤتمر، وتطبق أحكام المادة الرابعة من هذا النظام في شأن التظلم من هذا القرار.
مادة (10): جلسات المؤتمر علنية ما لم يقرر عقدها بصورة سرية أو مغلقة. 
مادة (11): تقوم الأمانة العامة بالإعداد والتحضير للمؤتمر.
مادة (12): يسمى المكتب أمين سر المؤتمر وأمناء سر مساعدين قبيل انعقاده. 
مادة (13): يضع المكتب مشروع جدول أعمال المؤتمر قبل انعقاده بمدة كافية، كما يحدد موضوعات أبحاثه ولجانه ويعين لكل منها مقررا.
مادة(14): يقدم المكتب الدائم للمؤتمر تقريرا شاملا عن نشاطات الاتحاد المختلفة خلال الفترة ما بين المؤتمرين. 
مادة (15): تقدم الأبحاث والمقترحات الي الأمانة قبل موعد انعقاد المؤتمر بأربعة أشهر على الأقل.
مادة (16): تحيل الأمانة ما يرد إليها من أبحاث ومقترحات الى مقررى اللجان وعلى كل منهم إعداد تقرير عنها يقدم الي الأمانة قبل شهرين من انعقاد المؤتمر على الأقل.
مادة (17): يسمى المكتب في دورته السابقة لانعقاد المؤتمر هيئات مكاتب لجانه وتتكون كل هيئة من: رئيس، نواب له، مقرر ونائب.
مادة (18): لكل مشارك في المؤتمر حق الاشتراك في عضوية لجنتين على الأكثر.
مادة (19): يرأس المؤتمر النقيب فى البلد الذى ينعقد فيه المؤتمر ويختص بتمثيل المؤتمر وتنظيم أعماله والتنسيق بين لجانه. 
مادة (20): تخصص الجلسة الافتتاحية للمؤتمر لسماع كلمات الافتتاح وإعلان جدول الأعمال. 
مادة (21): لا يجوز لأحد أن يتكلم في جلسات المؤتمر إلا بإذن من الرئيس الذى له أن يحدد عدد المتكلمين ومدة الكلام وأن يلفت النظر الى التقيد بالموضوع وأن يتخذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بتأمين النظام.
مادة (22): يتولى المكتب إعداد مشروعات قرارات وتوصيات المؤتمر ملتزما بالتقارير والتوصيات الصادرة عن لجانه ولا يجوز عرض أى موضوع على المؤتمر ما لم يقره المكتب، وله فى ذلك تكوين لجنة صياغة من بين أعضائه.
مادة (23): يقوم الأمين العام أو من ينيبه بتلاوة مشروع قرارات وتوصيات المؤتمر في جلسة عامة وعلنية لمناقشتها وإصدار قراره بشأنها.
مادة (24): يجري التصويت برفع الأيدي ما لم يقرر المؤتمر إجراءه بطريقة أخرى وتصدر القرارات بأغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين 
الباب الثالث 
(المكتب الدائم) 
الفصل الأول (الاجتماعات)
مادة (25): يجتمع المكتب بصفة دورية مرتين في العام في مقر الاتحاد بالقاهرة أو فى إحدى البلدان العربية، ويترأسه نقيب المحامين في البلد المضيف. 
مادة (26): يجتمع المكتب بدعوة من الأمين العام تبلغ للأعضاء مع مشروع جدول الأعمال قبل عشرين يوما على الأقل من تاريخ الانعقاد. 
مادة (27): يعتبر اجتماع المكتب قانونيا إذا حضره أغلبية أعضاءه وإذا لم يتوافر النصاب يؤجل الاجتماع لمدة يوم واحد ويكون صحيحا آيا كان عدد الحضور، بشرط أن لايقل العدد عن ثلث أعضاء المكتب. 
مادة (28): (i)يدعو الأمين العام لاجتماع طارئ إذا رأى ذلك أو بناء على طلب أحد أعضاء الاتحاد من النقابات والجمعيات والهيئات أو عدد عشرة من أعضاء المكتب بشرط موافقة ثلث الأعضاء. (ii)إذا امتنع الأمين العام عن دعوة المكتب للانعقاد وفقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة يحق لخمس من النقابات الأعضاء في الاتحاد توجيه تلك الدعوة. 
مادة (29): يدعى المكتب الى الاجتماع قبل انعقاد المؤتمر لإعداد الترتيبات اللازمة لانعقاده، وذلك وفقا لما جاء بالمواد (12،13،14،17) من هذا النظام.
مادة (30): يناقش المكتب موضوعات جدول أعماله في جلسات علنية ما لم يقرر جعلها سرية أو مغلقة.
مادة (31): ينظم رئيس دورة المكتب طريقة المناقشة ولا يجوز الكلام إلا بإذن منه وله ان يحدد مدة الكلام وأن يوجه النظر الى حصر الكلام في الموضوع واتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة لتنظيم المناقشات وحفظ النظام، وله حق رفع الجلسة، وعلى الرئيس منح الأمين العام حق الحديث كلما طلب ذلك أثناء المناقشات.
مادة (32): يصدر المكتب قراراته وتوصياته بعد مناقشتها والتصويت عليها ويراعى أن يبدأ التصويت على الاقتراحات الأبعد مدى. 
مادة (33): تصدر قرارات المكتب بأغلبية أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين، وإذا تساوت الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذى يكون فيه رئيس المكتب ما لم ينص القانون الأساسى أو النظام الداخلى على أغلبية خاصة لذلك.
مادة (34): عند لقاء أعضاء المكتب برؤساء الدول أو رؤساء الحكومات أو المسئولين بصفة رسمية يكون الكلام باسم الاتحاد إما للأمين العام أو رئيس الاتحاد أو رئيس دورة المكتب. الفصل الثاني (الأعضاء المنضمون) 
مادة (35): يختار المكتب أعضاءه المنضمين من بين المحامين العرب الذين عرفوا بإسهاماتهم القانونية والفكرية، وبمواقفهم القومية والوطنية وبعطائهم لمهنة المحاماة ورسالة الحق والعروبة وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لدورة واحدة تبدأ من اليوم التالى لاختيارهم، ويكون لهم نفس حقوق الأعضاء الأصليين وعليهم نفس الواجبات.
مادة (36): يشترط فيمن ينتخب لعضوية المكتب: 
(i)أن يكون متمتعا بشروط الأهلية الواجب توافرها في المحامي العربي طبقا لقانون بلده. 
(ii)أن يكون قد انقضي على ممارسته المحاماة عشر سنوات على الأقل.
مادة (37): -يجرى ترشيح الأعضاء المنضمين لعضوية المكتب الدائم كتابيا من قبل النقابات والمنظمات والجمعيات وهيئات المحامين الأعضاء في الاتحاد أو من الأمين العام أو من خمسة من أعضاء المكتب. -يجب على الجهة التي ترشح لعضوية المكتب أن ترفق بكتاب الترشيح ملخصا عن شخص المرشح ومدى توافر شروط العضوية المنضمة فيه المنصوص عليها في المادة (35) من النظام الداخلى لعرضه على المكتب الدائم قبل إجراء الانتخاب. -يجرى انتخاب الأعضاء الجدد طبقا للإجراءات التالية:
(i )يعلن الأمين العام قائمة المرشحين النهائية وعدد الأعضاء المطلوب انتخابهم قبل إجراء عملية التصويت.
(ii )يجرى الانتخاب في جميع الأحوال بالاقتراع السرى مهما كان عدد المرشحين، إلا فى حالة الفوز بالتزكية. 
(iii)يشترط لفوز المرشح بعضوية المكتب حصوله على الأغلبية المطلقة من أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين، وإذا تعذر ذلك في الاقتراع الأول يعاد الاقتراع ثانية ويفوز المرشح الذى يحصل على أكثر الأصوات. 
(iv)يعتمد المكتب نتيجة الانتخاب ويقرر ضم الفائزين الى عضويته.
مادة (38):يفقد العضو المنضم عضويته في الحالات الآتية: 
(i)إذا تغيب عن اجتماعات المكتب دورتين متتاليتين دون عذر مقبول.
(ii)إذا فقد أحد الأعضاء شروط الأهلية المطلوب توافرهـا في المحامي العربي وفقا لقانون المحاماة في بلده.
(iii)إذا ثبت ارتكابه لعمل مخل بالشرف أو ضار بمصلحة الأمة العربية أو مناقض لقانون الاتحاد وشعاره وأهدافه. مع مراعاة اتباع الإجراءات المنصوص عليها بالمادة الرابعة من هذا النظام. 
الفصل الثالث (الأمانة العامة)
مادة (39): ينتخب المكتب من بين أعضائه أمينا عاما متفرغا لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لدورة واحدة، ويحدد المكتب حقوقه ومكافآته المالية: 
مادة (40):
(i)ينتخب المكتب من بين أعضائه المنضمين من دولة المقر أمينا عاما مساعدا يباشر مهام الأمين العام في حالة غيابه أو تعذر قيامه بمهامه مؤقتا، كما ينتخب من بين أعضائه المنضمين من دولة المقر أمينا عاماً مساعدا للشئون المالية يختص مع الأمين العام بالإشراف على تطبيق النظام المالى والتحقق من سلامة إجراءات الإنفاق، وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لدورة أخرى لكل منهما.
(ii) مع مراعاة ما ورد بالفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة ينتخب المكتب الدائم من بين أعضائه أمناء عامين مساعدين لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة، ويحدد المكتب مهام كل واحد منهم من واقع أهداف الاتحاد، وبعد التشاور مع الأمين العام، وللمكتب أن يفرغ بعضهم على أن يحدد حقوقهم ومكافآتهم المالية.
مادة (41): تتكون الأمانة العامة من الأمين والأمناء المساعدين بدولـة المقر، ورؤساء اللجان الدائمة بالاتحاد ويرأسها ويمثلها الأمين العام، وهي المكلفة بالإشراف معه على تنفيذ قرارات الاتحاد وتوصياته وفق الاختصاصات المحددة في القانون الأساسي وهذا النظام.
مادة (42): يباشر الأمين وأعضاء الأمانة اختصاصاتهم وفق أحكام القانون الأساسي وأنظمة الاتحاد وقرارات المكتب.
مادة (43): إذا لم يقم أحد الأمناء المساعدين باختصاصاته لأى سبب جـاز للأمين العام تكليف عضو آخر بها مؤقتا، ويعرض الأمين الأمر على المكتب في أول اجتماع له ليقرر ما يراه.
مادة (44): تجتمع الأمانة العامة بدعوة من الأمين مرتين سنويا على الأقل وذلك بمقر الاتحاد أو في إحدى الدول الأعضاء بالاتحاد لمباشرة اختصاصاتها على النحو الموضح بهذا النظام، أو كلما دعت الحاجة الى ذلك. 
مادة (45): يتقدم الأمين العام للمكتب بتقارير دورية عما تقوم به الأمانة نحو تنفيذ مقرراته وعما تؤديه من نشاطات، مع بيان ما يصادفه من صعوبات واقتراحات لتذليلها، متضمنا تقارير الأمناء المساعدين عن أنشطتهم كل في مجال اختصاصه. 

مادة (46): تختار كل نقابة أحد أعضاء مجلسها ليكون مسئول اتصال دائم بينها وبين الأمانة العامة، ويعاون النقيب والمجلس في تنفيذ مقررات هيئات الاتحاد التنظيمية وتنشيط اللجان النوعية الموازية للجان الدائمة بالأمانة العامة. 
الباب الرابع
(لجان الاتحاد) 
مادة (47): 
(i) يكون المكتب اللجان المتخصصة الدائمة والمؤقتة التى يراها لازمة لسير أعماله وأعمال المؤتمر وتحقيق أهداف الاتحاد ويعين من بين أعضائه وأعضاء المؤتمر مكاتب هذه اللجان لمدة أربع سنوات.
(ii) يجوز لأى عضو فى المكتب أن يحضر اجتماع أى من هذه اللجان عند انعقادها، وله كذلك تقديم ما يراه ضروريا لأعمالها، الى رئيسها أو مقررها مباشرة أو عن طريق الأمانة. 
مادة (48): مع مراعاة ما ورد بالمادتين (15) من القانون الأساسى و(47/أ) من 

النظام الداخلى يكون المكتب الدائم اللجان الدائمة الآتية:

• لجنة شؤون المحاماة واستقلال القضاء:
وتختص بشئون مهنة المحاماة والتدريب والتثقيف، وبالقضاء وتطوير التشريع وتوحيده فى البلاد العربية، بما يؤمن استقلال القضاء ومهنة المحاماة ومبدأ سيادة القانون.
• لجنة الحريات العامة وحقوق الانسان:
وتختص بتعزيز حقوق الإنسان والتربية عليها ونشر ثقافتها والدفاع عنها، ولها في ذلك أن تقوم بما يلى:
(i) الدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية فى الوطن العربى وتوفير الضمانات القانونية لحمايتها والعمل على تطبيقها.
(ii) العمل على احترام ودعم وتطبيق ونشر مبادئ وثقافة حقوق الإنسان المضمنة في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان وسائر الاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة وإعداد الدراسات القانونية اللازمة لذلك.
(iii) تلقى الشكاوى من الأفراد والجماعات حول انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة في الوطن العربي وإرسال لجان لتقصى الحقائق حول ذلك.
(iv) مراقبة المحاكمات وتوفير حق الدفاع في قضايا الرأى والضمير وتشكيل هيئات للدفاع عن المتهمين فيها.
(v) مراقبة الانتخابات التشريعية والبلدية والنقابية.
(vi) إعداد تقارير سنوية عن أوضاع حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة في الوطن العربي ونشرها على الرأى العام العربي والعالمي والحكومات العربية والهيئات المختصة.
(vii) العمل على إلغاء كافة التشريعات والقرارات والأنظمة التى تنطوى على انتهاك حقوق الإنسان وحرياته العامة وعلى إلغاء كافة المحاكم الاستثنائية. 
(viii) مطالبة الحكومات العربية بضمان حرية الرأي وحق المواطنين فى تكوين الجمعيات والأحزاب السياسية والتنظيمات النقابية وحرية إصدار الصحف وفقا لأحكام الاتفاقيات والصكوك الدولية.

(ix) العمل على إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام والعقوبات القاسية والمهينة والحاطة بالكرامة خاصة في قضايا الرأي والضمير.
(x) مطالبة الدول العربية بإنشاء محاكم دستورية تكون لها سلطة مراقبة مشروعية القوانين فيها.
(xi) السعي لدى جامعة الدول العربية والدول العربية لتحقيق مايلى:
 جعل الإعلان العربى لحقوق الإنسان والاتفاقية العربية لحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في الوطن العربي متسقين مع المبادئ والمعايير الدولية لحقوق الإنسان.
 إنشاء محكمة عربية لحقوق الإنسان.
(xii) العمل ضد العنصرية والصهيونية والتمييز والفصل العنصرى وكشف أساليب النظم القائمة على ذلك.
(xiii) التعاون مع منظمات وجمعيات ولجان حقوق الإنسان والحريات العربية منها والدولية لتحقيق المهام المذكورة وكل ما يتصل بكرامة الإنسان وحقوقه الأساسية وحرياته العامة وحمايته ضد التعذيب

• لجنة الشؤون العربية ومناهضة التطبيع:
وتختص بالشؤون القومية والإنسانية ذات الصلة بالأهداف العامة للاتحاد وخاصة قضية فلسطين والمصالح العليا للأمة العربية والكفاح ضد الاستعمار والصهيونية وضد التبعية والهيمنة ومناهضة كافة أشكال التعاون والتطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني.
• لجنة الشؤون الدولية:
وتختص بالشؤون الدولية التى لها علاقة بالمصالح العربية والإنسانية ذات الصلة بالأهداف العامة للاتحاد والكفاح ضد الهيمنة والاستعمار والانتصار لحقوق الشعوب وتعزيز قضية الحق والتحرر والتقدم والسلام في العالم، وتدعيم علاقة الاتحاد بالنقابات والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية غير الحكومية ومنظمات الأمم المتحدة ذات الصلة.

• لجنة الاقتصاد العربي:
يرتكز عملها على ضرورة زيادة التفاعل بين المحامين والباحثين القانونيين من ناحية والاقتصاديين العرب من ناحية أخرى، بما يعني ذلك من المزج بين المنظورين القانوني والاقتصادي لتحقيق رؤية صحيحة وأصيلة لقضايا التطور والإنماء الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في الوطن العربي، ومواجهة كافة المشاريع الاقتصادية التى تستهدف الهيمنة الاقتصادية على المنطقة العربية وطمس هويتها.
• لجنة المرأة العربية:
وتستهدف هذه اللجنة عملا عربيا مشتركا لتطوير أوضاع المرأة العربية من خلال:
(i) دراسة أوضاع المرأة المحامية وقضاياها والعمل على حلها.
(ii) دراسة أوضاع المرأة القانونية في الدول العربية، والعمل على تنمية الوعي بحقوقها.
(iii) توطيد العلاقات بين اللجنة والمنظمات غير الحكومية العربية ذات الصلة من خلال لجان المرأة الفرعية في النقابات المختلفة أو من خلال نقابات المحامين.
(iv) العمل على تنفيذ التوصيات الصادرة عن مؤتمرات اتحاد المحامين العرب والخاصة بأوضاع المرأة العربية، وإقامة شبكات الاتصال وفرق العمل المختصة بما يعزز دور المرأة المحامية، ويطور من درجة مشاركتها في العمل النقابي والإنساني والمجتمعي بشكل عام.
(v) العمل على تعديل القوانين القائمة في الدول العربية لإزالة كل العوائق المقيدة لحقوق المرأة فيها ودعم حقوقها في المشاركة في التنمية وتأكيد حقوقها السياسية والمدنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية.
مادة (49): تعقد اللجان اجتماعاتها بدعوة من رؤسائها وفي المكان والزمان المحددين بالدعوة، وذلك في غير حالات انعقاد المكتب أو المؤتمر.
مادة (50): في جميع الحالات تجتمع لجان الاتحاد، وتقرر جدول أعمالها وتناقش موضوعاتها وتصوت على الاقتراحات والتوصيات،وفق الأحكام الآتية:
(i) يتولى رئيس اللجنة إدارة اجتماعاتها ومناقشاتها وحفظ النظام فيها وينوب عنه نائبه عند غيابه ويتولي المقرر ضبط موجز المناقشات.
(ii) تصدر اللجنة توصياتها بأغلبية أعضائها الحاضرين.

مادة (51): يقدم رئيس اللجنة توصياتها وتقاريرها الى الأمانة العامة.
مادة (52): للمكتب حق إصدار القرارات التنظيمية المتعلقة بتفسير أحكام أنظمته بأغلبية ثلثي أعضائه الحاضرين بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام القانون الأساسى للاتحاد.
مادة (53): يلغى النظام الداخلى للاتحاد الصادر عام 1988 وأى نظام أو قرار لاحقا له ويعمل بهذا النظام اعتباراً من تاريخ تصديق المكتب عليه فى 26 مارس 1998.

----------

